# Some more old bows...



## ElliotHeath (Mar 20, 2007)

Old Astro target bows?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

1985 MFG. Onalaska,WI. Joy Valley Archery. There was a lot of top shooters that won a lot of tournaments with them. Not very fast on the way to the X Ring!! I spent over 25 years working on them so if have questions just PM me.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

try to get ahold of "Jeff Button" he shot for Astro Bows, back in the mid to late 70's (and into the early 80's, if I recall correctly ). he is a member here, maybe he'll see this and respond. I "cut m teeth" on an Astro back in '74, '75. at the shop/lanes, that George Stadtler (sp), owned in West Allis, Wisc. (Broken Arrow Archery) he was the original owner and designer/producer of Astro bows. Joy Valley, bought him out, he sold sold the shop to MIke Rhode, and retired.
Jeff and his dad, would travel from Cottage Grove(near Madison), every week to shoot the spot leagues, there.
good bows,.....considered "excellent bows", in their time, actually....., as said, not too fast, but typical in speed of the "round wheel era" bows. very well built and very solid feeling on the shot and very responsive to tuning. my daughter, who is now 29, learned to shoot with my old Astro, when she was 15 or 16.
the "regency", was their top of the line spot bow. 8 or 9 inch brace height. mine was red.
yes, they surely did win a lot of tournaments in their time !.
'85 has got to be close to their last year of production (?). 
Kballer, if you shot at Broken arrow, I might have known you back then.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Ron, kballer was working with George/Astro when I started shooting for them back in the late-80's and was co-owner with George's son after George passed. I don't recall if I ever shot the Regency. I came in about the time they came out with their Dominator recurve limb compounds. I didn't move down to Cottage Grove/Madison area until late-90's and never had the chance to shoot leagues at Broken Arrow Archery. Dad has always been up in Central WI, but did shoot one of the Dominators for a little while. I'll defer to kballer on anything historical regarding Astro/JVA since he was there with George back then .

JB >>------>


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

When I made a switch over to Right Handed in 1986, I purchased a pair of Astro Regency bows from Joy Valley. Yes, they were a bit slow, but they were accurate and forgiving. The grip, bar none, was the best grip on a bow I've ever shot with before, during, and ever since! You could not put your hand into that bow incorrectly, just let it fall into place and shoot.
Mine were Green Mist and Blue Mist in color, the mist being an underspray of white with the color over the top. I shot those bows until 1989 when I got onto Hoyt's staff and started shooting the ProVantage Carbon Plus bows with Syntactic foam limbs and of course the new "AIM" system and Hoyt Force draw wheels.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I went to work for George Sattler in 71 in West Allis & yes I shot some at Broken Arrow archery & also at Centuar Archery in Waukesha,WI. which at the time George also
owner.Joy Valley Archery in Onalaska,WI. was George & I & was a archery Distributer & we bought the Astro Bow Name in 83 back from Daco Archery in Canada who they bought it from Outer Labs in Onalaska which George sold to them in 76. George never retired, worked in archery till 91 when the passed from a heart attack. I than ran Astro
till Dec. of 95 when I closed the company. Ron I think you have Jeff & his dad mixed up with a father & son from the Madison area ( father was a jeweler) that drove down to shoot leagues as wasn't to fond of Gordy Bently in Madison


----------

